# Cracking/Popping sound on front leg�



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

*Cracking/Popping sound on front leg…*

Since last week I hear some popping/Cracking sound when my girl stand up, is not all the time, but I can hear it very clear, thing is I took her to the vet last weekend and just like my own doctor check up, that day didn’t happen, however vet took X-Ray on the leg and said everything is normal, no lesion, no abrasions, no strings, no bone, tendon or muscle problems.

She don’t have any pain, in fact still outrun every other dog at the park regardless of size and breed, well almost…

This morning she wake me up with licking, and when she stand I hear the “pop” again so I move her leg and there it is coming from total flexion to total extension I hear it, I was able to do it 5 times, and then is gone, no more…

The crack/popping sound like my own kneecaps or my neck when I am stretching, but I am 41 and lots of lesions in my history, she is just a puppy.

Should I be worried about this?

Thanks


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Cracking/Popping sound on front leg…*

Not saying that you shouldn't get it checked out but this might help to explain what is happening.

http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/joint.html


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Cracking/Popping sound on front leg…*

Thank you, i knew something about this, i just never have/saw a dog with the same issue.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Cracking/Popping sound on front leg…*



> Quote: vet took X-Ray on the leg and said everything is normal, no lesion, no abrasions, no strings, no bone, tendon or muscle problems.


I owuld be tempted to follow up on this if it continues, esp if she is showing any favoring of the leg, just to be safe and to rule out elbow dysplasia/joint degeneration. How old is she?


----------

